# Question about cow hocked horse?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I always find this graphic helpful in determining if a horse is truly cow hocked and if so, how bad.









Pic A is how a horse should look. Pic B is a horse that is base wide. Pic C is a horse that is bow-legged. Pic D is a horse that is base narrow. Pic E is a horse that is truly cow-hocked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

He is closest to pic E, though not that bad. I can't post pics, my camera hates me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Cow hocks don't necessarily mean that a horse is prone to unsound-ness. I've known lots of cow-hocked horses in my life and most of them have never had a single problem resulting from it. If he's 18 and has been used pretty hard for most of his life, then I'm sure he'll be fine. He might start having some arthritic changes in the next few years, but nearly every horse does at that age.


----------



## Ima Free Spirit (Oct 2, 2013)

Many thoroughbreds are purposely bred to be cow hocked as it allows them to push of bigger from behind making them run faster. Don't be worried, draft horses typically are cow hocked because it gives them more advantage to pushing a cart. 

Also could give an advantage when jumping.


----------

